# probleme panic cpu



## tony22 (19 Août 2011)

bonjour j ai un probleme au demarage avec mon mac g5 pro avec processeur intel il me met sur une page me disant 
 panic cpu 0 caller 0x0042f4e3 et me dit de redemarer sans arret ca bug cela est venu en voulan installe mac osx 10.5 car j ai la version 10.4 le probleme il es que dans mon dernier demenagement j ai perdu le osx 10.4 alors comman faire merci pour vos reponse


----------



## Invité (20 Août 2011)

La plupart du temps c'est Hardware les "kernel panic"
vérifie que tes barrettes de Ram soient toutes bien enfoncées.
Sinon essaie de démarrer avec juste une seule paire de barrettes, ensuite sur une autre, etc


----------



## tony22 (21 Août 2011)

ok je v essayer ca merci je vous tien au courant


----------



## Invité (21 Août 2011)

Jette un oeil là pour les barrettes : http://forums.macg.co/9422752-post2.html


----------



## tony22 (21 Août 2011)

ca n a rien change toujour meme probleme vous pense que ces mort ou quoi


----------

